

GitLab is a free project and repository management application - keyboardsurfer
https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq

======
akoumjian
Is the idea to get a kind of github style project management that you can host
on your own server?

~~~
heretohelp
Yes, as is the case with anything similar.

I think it's admirable, but it would be nice if the community could congeal
around one choice so that I can actually convince an employer to use it.

